# The Crew [Sammelthread]



## GorrestFump (4. Dezember 2014)

Grüße euch,

anscheinend gibt es noch keinen Sammelthread und The Crew schreit mMn nach Austausch - zumindest bei mir ist so manches im Spiel etwas undurchsichtig, vor allem was Leveling, Autokauf und Tuning angeht.
Zum Start ein paar Fragen von mir, evtl kann mir jemand helfen:

Thema 1: Tuning-Sets
Man kann sich Sets für sein Auto kaufen (Straßen-, Gelände-, Performance-, etc.).
Die gibt's in verschiedenen Ausprägungen/Levels - je nach erreichter Spielerstufe.
Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden dieses Set upzugraden, wenn die Spielerstufe angestiegen ist.
Funktioniert diese Auswahl also nur, wenn man sich ein neues Auto kauft? Das heißt ich kann ein früh erworbenes Fahrzeug gar nicht auf max. ausbauen?

Thema 2: Tuning-Teile (Performance)
Die gewinnt man ja bei Tests und Missionen.
Diese werden dann nur im aktuell gefahrenen Fahrzeug kostenlos eingebaut?
Ich hab mir ein zweites Fahrzeug gekauft und musste neben dem Set für die dann bezahlen.

Thema 3: Fahrzeug-/Fahrerlevel
In PvP-Rennen kriegt man, so wie es ich erlebt habe, in Relation zu Story- oder Test-Missionen sehr viele XP (selbst wenn man nicht gut abschneidet). Relativ schnelles hochleveln ist so möglich. Verbaut man sich hier was für die Storymissionen - wird's dann irgendwann zu einfach, wenn man hier früh und schnell hochlevelt - die Fahrzeugstufen steigen ja auch immer wieder an?

Thema 4: Prämienpunkte
Was bringen die?

Thema 5: "Radarschüsseln"
Was bedeuten die?

Thema 6: Crews
Was ist der Vorteil im Koop zu fahren?
Geht's hier nur um die zusätzlichen Crew-Credits?

Thema 7: Fraktionen
Was bringts für die Fraktionen zu fahren im Vergleich zu für sich selbst?


Das war's erstmal...
Danke 
Auch nur her mit euren Fragen oder Anmerkungen.

Falls ich selber was zu den Themen rausfinde füge ich's hier ein - hab "Krankfrei" und daher viel Zeit für The Crew


----------



## Enisra (4. Dezember 2014)

2. du musst zwar bei einem weiteren Auto so ein Spec bezahlen, aber kannst halt auch da weiterhin die Teile die so gewinnst einbauen
5. mit den Radarschüsseln schaltet man so die Minimissionen auf der Landkarte Frei, so das man die nicht Extra suchen muss
6. der Vorteil vom Koop ist halt das man einen Helfer dabei hat, der einem z.B. Cops von der Karre hält oder beim Rammen von nem Gegner die Chancen auf nen Treffer erhöht, bei anderen Missionen wie relativ am Anfang ein Drag Race ist es relativ Sinnfrei, wobei ich grade nicht mehr weiß ob man die auch im Coop machen kann, weil man eh alleine fährt


----------



## GorrestFump (6. Dezember 2014)

Merci für die Ausführungen!

Ehrlich gesagt raffe ich das Tuningsystem immer noch nicht ganz.

Aktuelles Beispiel:
Ich hab ein GE-Auto mit rundrum LVL30 Parts. Nun will ich es mit 40-50er Parts ausrüsten.

Jetzt hab ich probiert mit einem PE-Auto diese Parts in Tests rauszufahren und hab's "an's HQ geschickt". Nix da. Auch beim Tuner nix Höheres zum kaufen für das GE-Auto da. Wie gehe ich denn hier vor um das Auto hochzurüsten. Muss ich doch Parts tatsächlich direkt mit dem Auto gewinnen? Das meiste an Tests ist ja unmöglich mit nem GE-Auto... 

Wo landen die Parts die ich ins HQ schicke und was muss passieren bzw. was muss ich machen, damit die zum kaufen beim Tuner zur Verfügung stehen?

Danke schon mal, steh trotz LVL 50 immer noch auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## EntenElite (9. Dezember 2014)

was ich über diese Tuning Teile weiss ist ,dass man mit jedem Auto diese Teile freischalten muss.
Also wenn mann z.b. mit dem Nissan Skyline ein Teil gewinnt kann man es nur für dieses Auto verwenden und beim Tuner kann man selten gute Teile finden.


----------

